# Hard Candy 2013 Spring Collections



## maeiland (Feb 27, 2013)

I picked these up at Walmart for $4. Not all Walmarts will have these out right now, mine put them out today. I only got 7 so far but i'm sure i'll be getting more soon.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 27, 2013)

I want them all! I just adore the bottles as well, such a sucker for packaging I am.


----------



## maeiland (Feb 27, 2013)

and some swatches in the same order as above. Black Tie Optional is by far the winner of the collection.


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and some swatches in the same order as above. Black Tie Optional is by far the winner of the collection.


 How is the formula?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 27, 2013)

Yay for swatches thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maeiland (Feb 27, 2013)

They were all very easy to apply (2 coats each) except Hip Hip Hooray which was annoying &amp; goopy. That one will be going back to Walmart tomorrow.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 27, 2013)

These are beautiful! Thank you for sharing them! I love Mermaid Magic!


----------



## maeiland (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is a picture of the whole spring 2013 collections I found on google.





http://rasilla.wordpress.com/tag/spring-2013/


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 27, 2013)

I wish there was a way to look up which wal-marts will be carrying the whole collection!


----------



## maeiland (Feb 27, 2013)

If you go to their facebook page and give them your zip they can tell you when your local walmart will carry it.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish there was a way to look up which wal-marts will be carrying the whole collection!


 Seriously.  I want to go before I teach my evening class, but I don't want to waste a trip!


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 27, 2013)

Mermaid Magic would have been the perfect polish for me on Halloween when I dressed up as Sulley from Monster's Inc


----------



## mermuse (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the clear swatches/pictures!  I was curious to see if the glitters in milky base would be anything like the new Illamasqua limited editions.  Sort of, but not quite yet they still seem pretty good; I may have to pick up some of them.  Black tie looks like it would be super fun to use in a jelly sandwich.

I actually appreciate how the big companies have been making similar polishes to some of the previously "indie polish" styles.  I know it sucks for the indie polish makers, but it makes some of these glitter mixes more accessible.


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and some swatches in the same order as above. Black Tie Optional is by far the winner of the collection.


 The more I look at it the more I think I need  black tie optional.


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 28, 2013)

> Seriously. Â I want to go before I teach my evening class, but I don't want to waste a trip!


 I asked on their Facebook page and they replied quickly. They also said the whole collection (even np) will be up on walmart.com within two weeks!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked on their Facebook page and they replied quickly. They also said the whole collection (even np) will be up on walmart.com within two weeks!


 Good to know!  I would much rather purchase online, as my Walmart cosmetics section makes my soul die a bit.  Thank you for the information.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

everytime I see your swatches, I fall more in love with "Black Tie Optional" its unhealthy. really. I think my boyfriend is jealous. goodness I love that polish.
























(on another note, how creepy are those expressions??)


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> everytime I see your swatches, I fall more in love with "Black Tie Optional" its unhealthy. really. I think my boyfriend is jealous. goodness I love that polish.
> 
> ...


 lmao


----------



## maeiland (Feb 28, 2013)

So I returned Hip Hip Hooray and of course went to look at the polishes again. I bought 5 more and i'm pretty sure my fiance is not going to be happy when he gets home from his work trip to see I have 11 new nail polishes (so far 



) I usually just tell him that nail polish &amp; purses are my video games and he shuts up quick. Anyway here's what I got...


----------



## maeiland (Feb 28, 2013)

And because everyone seems to love Black Tie Optional here it is over Julep's Rebel, Sally Hansen's Xtreme White On, &amp; China Glaze's Liquid Leather. For some reason my iPhone's camera couldn't focus on the swatches unless I put it on my fence outside haha.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

now I need piece of papaya and peach pop. thank you. thank you so much. I WENT TO MY WALMART TODAY AND THEY SAID THEY WOULDN'T BE THERE FOR ANOTHER FEW WEEKS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(((


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 28, 2013)

Omg I love Pixie Pink and Peach Pop &lt;3


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I returned Hip Hip Hooray and of course went to look at the polishes again. I bought 5 more and i'm pretty sure my fiance is not going to be happy when he gets home from his work trip to see I have 11 new nail polishes (so far
> 
> ...


 Thank you for taking the time to do this!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> now I need piece of papaya and peach pop. thank you. thank you so much. I WENT TO MY WALMART TODAY AND THEY SAID THEY WOULDN'T BE THERE FOR ANOTHER FEW WEEKS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(((


 Those are my favorites, too!  I am going to purchase them online when they come in... waiting, waiting.


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 28, 2013)

I know I'm getting a few of these. I don't know which ones yet (I"ll let you guys know when I decide), but I'm so excited and all of the colors look great Thanks for the swatches


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 28, 2013)

These are sooo pretty!! Too bad I don't shop at Walmart unless I have no other choice...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

went to the local Walmart and they had them all, only picked one up though, they are SO pretty :3


----------



## JC327 (Mar 2, 2013)

Makes me wish I was back in the states, I will have to look hopefully I can find them on ebay.


----------



## amandak88 (Mar 2, 2013)

Peach Pop is beautiful! I'm not normally drawn to orange shades, but that polish is amazing! I hope I can find it at my WalMart.


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 3, 2013)

I finally found a store with the new display! I committed to a bottle of Black Tie!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally found a store with the new display! I committed to a bottle of Black Tie!


 Yay!  I love how you say you "committed" to it.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 5, 2013)

Black Tie Optional and Masquerade are not calling to me, but most of the other ones are. I got my black/white glitter fix recently by purchasing Western Union from Feenix Polish, as they are closing their Etsy shop (they still have a few full-size bottles for $4.00). The speckled pastels are the most appealing to me right now, because they are unlike the rest of my polishes.


----------



## KimberlyP (Mar 5, 2013)

I saw the display at Walmart this weekend and just started grabbing. I will log the ones I got then go back for more later. LOL! I think Walmart is going to have a very hard time keeping these in stock too.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 5, 2013)

I bought gummy green, sweet tooth, jelly bean blue, and black tie optional.

i noticed they all look best with a white base.

the glitter is so hard to get off though


----------



## shandimessmer (Mar 5, 2013)

I ended up getting So So Sequin, Pink Taffy, Little Bo Pink, Crush on Copper and Hip Hip Hooray. I really want to get Black Tie Optional after hearing you guys talk about it so much


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 5, 2013)

These all look incredibly gorgeous. I think I may have to go hunt some down this weekend!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi girls! I found a $1 off coupon for Hard Candy on seventeen.com

http://www.seventeen.com/cm/seventeen/data/pD/Hard-Candy-online-8vJ7hw-coupon.pdf

which makes it $3 for one nail polish, which is alot easier to swallow than $4, I've never even paid that much for a china glaze or orly nail polish! lol


----------



## DiorAdora (Mar 8, 2013)

I just wanna cry because my Walmart doesn't even have a hard candy section  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want all of them! They just make me smile


----------



## katlyne (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just wanna cry because my Walmart doesn't even have a hard candy section
> 
> 
> ...


 I have 3 walmarts in a viable distance, and 1 of them doesn't carry it, 1 of them has the empty display taunting me, and 1 of them looks like the zombie apocalypse has already happened(broken lights, old dusty displays, and all the products leaning over and in the wrong spots)


----------



## DiorAdora (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh noooooo I hate walmarts my shelves are never stocked even if displays its awful let me know if u get them!!


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just wanna cry because my Walmart doesn't even have a hard candy section
> 
> 
> ...


I think they're going to be released on the hardcandy and walmart websites soon! Also, I messaged the hard candy facebook and they told me where a walmart nearby was that had the new display!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 8, 2013)

I finally spotted these today. I wasn't that impressed in person. The bottles seemed really small to me for some reason. I avoided grabbing any.


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally spotted these today. I wasn't that impressed in person. The bottles seemed really small to me for some reason. I avoided grabbing any.


When I first saw the speckled pastel ones on here- I NEEDED them. I saw them in person and wasn't impressed, but realized that I now NEEDED Black Tie Optional and Crushed Lava!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi girls! I found a $1 off coupon for Hard Candy on seventeen.com
> 
> ...


 Dammit! Too late XD picked 2 up at Walmart today, but I didn't get the milky ones, I don't have them handy, but I'll post the ones I got tomorrow


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 9, 2013)

> Dammit! Too late XD picked 2 up at Walmart today, but I didn't get the milky ones, I don't have them handy, but I'll post the ones I got tomorrow


 I'm excited to see what you picked up! I grabbed Glamour Girl, Lava, Sweet Tooth and Lil Lilac tonight. I can't wait to swatch them tomorrow.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 10, 2013)

I picked up Sugar Rush, Sweet Tooth, Jelly Bean Blue, and Gummy Green. Sweet Tooth isn't on Hard Candy's web site; does anyone know why? I would have chosen Cocoa Smore over Jelly Bean Blue, but it was sold out. They had every other shade, but only 2 or 3 of each. The other Hard Candy collections were well stocked. I very rarely ever pay full price for nail polish, but I was okay with the price point based on the reviews.


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 14, 2013)

These are the colors I snagged.





Overall, I really like them! And for $4 too!


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll say I thought the milky ones were going to be speckled but they aren't.  They are milky glitters.





I also got black tie optional &amp; mermaid magic.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 14, 2013)

The walmart that has them near me only has one bottle of one color(celebrate sequins)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( they can't find the others in the back


----------



## wadedl (Mar 14, 2013)

I bought the Green Gummy and thought it looked speckled. I don't know how often I will wear it because it chipped with in 2 days and was really hard to get off.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the Green Gummy and thought it looked speckled. I don't know how often I will wear it because it chipped with in 2 days and was really hard to get off.


^^^ YES... Sweet tooth was IMPOSSIBLE to get off.  I did use 3 coats for full coverage.  Mermaid magic was also pretty difficult.  Black tie was easier since it was so sparse.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the Green Gummy and thought it looked speckled. I don't know how often I will wear it because it chipped with in 2 days and was really hard to get off.





> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ^^^ YES... Sweet tooth was IMPOSSIBLE to get off.  I did use 3 coats for full coverage.  Mermaid magic was also pretty difficult.  Black tie was easier since it was so sparse.


Read this: https://www.makeuptalk.com/a/how-to-remove-glitter-nail-polish

and this: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/119723/how-to-remove-glitter-nail-polish


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, I did the foil method.  Just seemed like more work than the other glitter polishes I own.  Maybe I didn't saturate the ball enough..


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 14, 2013)

Ditto. I felt like I was at war with mine.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't personally use that method. I use good old fashioned soaking in one of these:


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok I have a question about these actually.. and this may sounds stupid.  My remover, because of the colors of polish I use, keeps turning black and purple in here.  I still have quite a bit of product in there though and for some reason have a hard time throwing it away.  Does this happen to anyone else? 



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't personally use that method. I use good old fashioned soaking in one of these:


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi girls! I found a $1 off coupon for Hard Candy on seventeen.com
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I went back tonight and used this coupon to get Mermaid Magic. (I would have gotten Cocoa Smores, but they were out of it again.) The poor cashier was so confused by the coupon because it wouldn't scan. I worked at WalMart as a cashier back in the day, so I wanted to say, "Just key in the number, lady", but I didn't want to sound rude telling someone how to do their job. The manager just had her price override it. Anyway, I got my dollar off, so thanks again.


----------



## emilytaylor (Mar 15, 2013)

I bought three of them last week. I have worn them, and I love them. They look great. BUT, even with a  base and top coat, I have found that they come off in chunks. Not normal chipping, but an edge will peel up, and you can peel the whole nail polish off as a whole.


----------



## easteregg (Mar 15, 2013)

I hate hate hate Walmart and went to about four of them anyway looking for these.  I ended up getting them off ebay (they should be here today!).  I overpaid for them; it was just driving me crazy that other people have them and I didn't.


----------



## wallygirl (Mar 15, 2013)

is hard candy a good nail polish? im from the uk ive tried loads of makes but not any good for me so far ):


----------

